# What are the top 10 most valuable Pins



## Stevegriswold

Hi,

Just wondering what are the top ten most expensive or valuable Disney Pins right now?

What do you think these top pins are and what prices have you seen people pay for them?

Steve


----------



## Stevegriswold

FYI:  We just trade pins for fun.  Only have 10.  So really just asking what the most expensive pins are just for fun.  We just tade the 10 pins we have over and over so our daughter can have some fun.

Steve


----------



## EpcotMatt2

THere's no "official" list, but I guess I'll start a list:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-DIAMOND-...ryZ38005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EpcotMatt2

Here's another one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DLR-Disney-Cast...ryZ38011QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PinCrazed

The 45 year service pin is most "common" of the expensive pins.  They are extremely tough to get.  There are pins out there given to board executives and upper level Disney management that are LE 20 -25 that I have heard of but never seen.  

So I suppose that is just a rumor until I actually see one with my own eyes.


----------



## 05MM08MM

I would think high value pins are the ones available only at the pin events, LE pins of 200 or less or some retired pins.  At least those are the ones that go for the most on ebay.


----------



## daber

This is very subjective. But the pin normally is a low LE and a highly sought collecting topic. Past, and maybe current, most valuable are/were:
The Haunted Mansion dangle LE 1000
Maleficent Diva Event gift LE 500
Main St. Electrical Parade spinner LE 3500
POTC Jail Scene (either silver or gold) on card
Flubber Mystery Pin
Wet Paint (Donald)
Born to Shop 
CM Stitch C ticket
Haunted Mansion Holiday 1st event stained glass LE 150
Haunted Mansion "Gate" pin
Figment in Top Hat and Tails

(oops that's 11)


----------



## MagicalPins

I wouldn't even count a pin on this list unless it tops it goes for over $500. Which would cut out these mentioned previously. A couple of those are under $100.


Main St. Electrical Parade spinner LE 3500
POTC Jail Scene (either silver or gold) on card
Flubber Mystery Pin
Wet Paint (Donald)
Born to Shop 
CM Stitch C ticket
Haunted Mansion Holiday 1st event stained glass LE 150
Haunted Mansion "Gate" pin


Anyways, in no perticular order I would say. 

65 Year Service Pin
50 Year Service Pin
45 Year Service Pin (I have seen these three pins in person and used to have one of them, Im sure there is a 55 and 60 year service pin but I have never seen one, either in person or a picture)
LE 10 2007 September Pin Event Figment Completer Pin
Figment in a Tux
Adventuerers Club Graves Costume Pin (probally dosen't belong on this list, but I had to give up way too much to get mine)
LE 25 Figment Framed Set (yeah, I know, its 4 pins but it was one set)
LE 50 Happy Haunts Gift Mini Pins (yeah, more than one pin but the set is often in the $1000 range)
1980's Scared Mickey Haunted Mansion Pin
Club 33 Member Walt Disney Locket Gift Pin


Not a Top 10, but I can't think of anything else off the top of my head in that super high level.


----------



## Big420Bob

Does anyone know anything about an old mickey mouse pin? He's in a blue shirt with a yellow bow tie, his hair is orange and so are his pants, his shoes are blue, eyes and nose are blackskin is white. 

And I have a donald duck pin playing tennis he has a green racket and a ball is bouncing off it. his shirt is green and has a little white. his shoes are green and white with a white circle on thew ankle area of the shoes


----------



## Big420Bob

Does anyone know anything about an old mickey mouse pin? He's in a blue shirt with a yellow bow tie, his hair is orange and so are his pants, his shoes are blue, eyes and nose are blackskin is white. 

And I have a donald duck pin playing tennis he has a green racket and a ball is bouncing off it. his shirt is green and has a little white. his shoes are green and white with a white circle on thew ankle area of the shoes. 

I got these from a store at a campground when i was younger and collected disney pins. I dont want to sell them I am curius to learn more about them.


----------



## cpdwiz

To us are the ones we cherish the most, and bring us the most memories!!

We have 2 lanyards of "common" pins that we both wore our first time at Disney, when we got engaged...There is a pin from every ride we did together...To us, its priceless...Some of our others that mean a lot are our Everest opening day jumbo and E-Ticket pins...Kinkade event Cinderella castle pin...Piece of History II set from WDW...MVMCP AP and DVC pins from when we went...I guess for us, its the memories that have the value, not Ebay......


----------

